# Which book to buy??



## kleraudio (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guy's Im looking at two books on Amazon, and I really dont know which one I want to buy. I don't have much money, so I cant buy both.

The first is titled: The Fundamental Techniques of Classic Cuisine and its from the French Culinary Institute.

The second is titled: The Professional Chef and its from the CIA.

I cant afford a really good culinary school, but I'd like to get a book to go along with the culinary classes I will start at the Community College in Fall.

Any help would be awesome!

Thanks alot

Jim


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

First off, why not wait until classes start, and see which books will be required. One or the other of those might be on the list, and if your luck runs like mine, you'll choose the wrong one now. 

Whatever you decide, be sure and use our direct link to Amazon when ordering.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Good suggestion to wait til your classes start. Have you checked your local library? You might be able to find some books that could give you a jump start, and not have to pay for anything! Remember too, most libraries have an interlibrary lending program, so even if your branch doesn't have what you're looking for, they may be able to get it from another cooperating library. 

Good luck with school!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You cant go wrong starting to aquaint yourself with Guide Culinaire or Escoffier cook book It was and in my humble opinion still is The Bible and the book that most recipes are based on. Just the sections on soups and sauces is an education .

P/S nothing wrong with a community college, I graduated one in 1962 and proud of it.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

What I did was contact the chef instructor to ask questions about the program and to find out what book we were going to use. This was 2 months before the class started. So I had a head start.


----------



## snoodge (Aug 20, 2006)

escoffier and harold mcgee taught me all the theory i've ever wanted to know. everything else just expounded on their base. books can't teach technique, so I'd follow the other 2 and wait to see which book you'll be instructed from.. bet definitely get escoffier and mcgee either way.....


----------



## lovesfood (Mar 19, 2009)

I recommend going to the library and photocopying recipes you find intriguing.


----------

